# Almost done with my first european mount.



## droptinetaxi (Jul 11, 2012)

i say the way it was when it was alive.. ur choice though


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

leave it as is....true representation


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Leave them in!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Man "droptinetaxi"! You sure didn't last long!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## hoghntr (May 5, 2009)

remember... degrease! degrease! degrease!!! nice hog. i do euros and against my better judgement i lengthened tusks by holding them out a bit on my own russian cuz ya know its a dang pig so why not!!!!!!! :thumbs_up Now the guys that get lifesize mounts and ask taxidermist to make bigger junk, huevos, nads... for their mount so he is more manly then well thats kinda strange!!!:laugh: little longer tusks on a ugly old pig is good in my book!:wink:


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

hoghntr said:


> remember... degrease! degrease! degrease!!! nice hog. i do euros and against my better judgement i lengthened tusks by holding them out a bit on my own russian cuz ya know its a dang pig so why not!!!!!!! :thumbs_up Now the guys that get lifesize mounts and ask taxidermist to make bigger junk, huevos, nads... for their mount so he is more manly then well thats kinda strange!!!:laugh: little longer tusks on a ugly old pig is good in my book!:wink:


lol thats funny


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

leave them in!


----------

